# NGD: Ibanez RGD2127FX



## simonXsludge (Feb 23, 2013)

Oi!

I used to have the trem version of this and had to let it go. And boy, did I miss it. Since I was also craving a fixed bridge 7 for a while now, this was really tempting and I couldn't resist. 

Photos first, more blah blah later:





















Those curves...










The fretboard isn't even oiled yet and is already really dark. I dig.





Maybe you have heard of the new "Prestige fret edge treatment"?! This appears to be it.


The setup isn't perfect, but it already plays like butter. I love the neck on those and although a lot of folks compare them to the RG1527 necks, I find the RGD neck to be a bit more comfortable. The bridge is super comfortable as well. The stock pickups are pretty good for Ibanez stocks, but the G# sounds a tad too bassy. The old one I had was set up in F standard and for some reason it worked really well with the stocks. The percussive attack of the .74 sounded great with those pickups.

I'm gonna upgrade it with green DiMarzios and a green volume knob soon, for the sake of Type O Negative worship. Have to order them and it'll take a while, so a creme/black zebra set will have to to until the greens arrive.

I might be able to record a quick tone test with it before I leave for tour next week. However, everyone who is thinking about getting one: DO IT!!! You won't regret it.


----------



## Edika (Feb 23, 2013)

Curvy, simple and classy! I can understand why you would buy another it again when had the chance. In the beginning I didn't understand why they would make the fixed bridge so big, but in closer inspection it seems very similar to a tremolo bridge. Great for people used to playing edge tremolos but want a fixed bridge model!


----------



## Toxin (Feb 23, 2013)

Gratz! Can you shoot saddles a bit closer? Want to know if i can change 'em to graphtech ghost ones.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 23, 2013)

Toxin said:


> Gratz! Can you shoot saddles a bit closer? Want to know if i can change 'em to graphtech ghost ones.


----------



## Toxin (Feb 23, 2013)

big thanks! it looks doable


----------



## Ruins (Feb 23, 2013)

this guitar looks sweet i even didn't know that they offered it in fixed bridge version.
the bridge seams to be comfy too, i will have to try it one day my self too.
congrats with this beauty.


----------



## Rojne (Feb 23, 2013)

Ace! HNGD!


----------



## Captastic (Feb 23, 2013)

That is super sexy...

Me likeee!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome!!!

Congrats and thanks for those great pics!


----------



## Syriel (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful.

Just beautiful.

Seriously Ibanez nailed it with the RGD, and now that they also offer it in fixed bridge, they just hammered the nail in further. So much win with this guitar. I might find myself with one as well if given the right circumstance. 

HNGD man! Oh, did I forget to say that it's beautiful?


----------



## eventuate (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats dude! How does the bridge feel in comparison to the trem on the original RGD?


----------



## broj15 (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn, I wish these would've existed existed when i was in the market for a new guitar. A hardtail RGD is pretty much my dream 7 string.


----------



## Robinho (Feb 23, 2013)

The only good Ibanez is one with great rosewood on it and you my friend are on it. Lucky man...


----------



## will_shred (Feb 23, 2013)

Dudeeeee that is so sexy! 

I feel like I would be all over one of those if I wasn't playing %70 doom metal now days.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 23, 2013)

ERMEHGERDDDDD THEY FINALLY MADE A FIXED BRIDGE MODEL!


----------



## DMAallday (Feb 23, 2013)

congrats!! this thing looks sick! I'm really thinking about getting one and trying it out in B flat!!


----------



## Heroin (Feb 23, 2013)

fucking nice mate. they have the trem version at my local tom lee and it plays sooo good, I'd totally buy the fx version but $1500 is a little steep.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 23, 2013)

The bridge is really smooth and comfy, can't say anything bad about it. One of the most comfortable fixed bridges I know.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 23, 2013)

This was the nicest playing Ibanez at NAMM along with the J Custom 8 string IMO. Really nice guitar

Congrats!


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 23, 2013)

Hell yes! Congratulations bro. I'm still waiting on mine. Won't see it til the end of March though. Nice pics too. Been waiting to see some real images.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 23, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> This was the nicest playing Ibanez at NAMM along with the J Custom 8 string IMO. Really nice guitar
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks!

The JEM7V7 played amazing, too.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 23, 2013)

came again. I still want a 2127z


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 23, 2013)

Excellent, Simon! I love it!


----------



## Philligan (Feb 23, 2013)

That is ridiculously awesome


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 23, 2013)

At first I thought that bridge would be pretty ugly, but it actually looks pretty nice.

Nice looking guitar man.


----------



## ang3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks sweet


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 23, 2013)

Probably should have checked here before commenting on Instagram.  Anyway awesome looking guitar, can't wait to see what you do with her. HNGD.


----------



## Uno Mas (Feb 23, 2013)

I really like the look of the fixed bridge. I really think the RGD is one of the best looking guitars. The quality of this series is unbelievable. Congrats on your new toy!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 23, 2013)

shitsøn;3428839 said:


>



OmGz, jizz in my pants


----------



## Chuck (Feb 23, 2013)

But seriously, fuck me, save for this or an NT-7, I can't decide.


----------



## Origin (Feb 23, 2013)

Unnnnnnf. Goddamn.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 24, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> But seriously, fuck me, save for this or an NT-7, I can't decide.



The RGD! </Ibanez fanboy>


----------



## Chuck (Feb 24, 2013)

I know but both of dem is so sexy


----------



## Aris_T (Feb 24, 2013)

Matte+fixed bridge+longer scale+ "right" volume knob placement=perfection

Congrats and HNGD!

PS. Would it be possible to do the ghost mod? From the closer photos, I couldn't figure out, how this could be done...Would be GREAT to have this guitar piezo and/or midi equipped!


----------



## Black_Sheep (Feb 24, 2013)

HNGD! Im hoping to pick up one of these myself, later this year. Post some moar pics when you have the new pups!


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 24, 2013)

Black_Sheep said:


> HNGD! Im hoping to pick up one of these myself, later this year. Post some moar pics when you have the new pups!


You should, man. It's an awesome guitar.

I am throwing in a black/creme set for the upcoming tour tonight and will order the green ones asap. Can't wait for them, should look great.


----------



## apiss (Feb 24, 2013)

shitsøn;3428839 said:


>



Shiiiittt.....that is the sexiest fixed bridge I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome guitar. Looks great!!!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome guitar!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 24, 2013)

Simon, everytime I enter one of your threads I leave with a shitload of gas 
That thing is beautiful!
Also: Ibanez should let you take the pictures of their guitars haha


----------



## flypap3r (Feb 24, 2013)

Super sweet bro! Nice job and HNGD!


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Feb 24, 2013)

I didn't really like the looks of it from the stock photos, but damn that is one beautiful guitar. Congrats man


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 24, 2013)

I have thrown in a creme/black DiMarzio set and installed pearl tuning pegs today. The zebra PUs look better than I thought against the flat black. Will post a shitty iPhone photo tomorrow. Don't have the DSLR at hand at the moment. If I can, I'll record a clip, too.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 25, 2013)

The mods for now:

















Sorry for the craptastic iPhone photos.

It's great to have a guitar that sets up so easily. I'm not a genius when it comes to setting up guitars with trems and all my other Ibbys have trems. It sounds brutal, but I didn't get to record a clip yet. I'll try, but I'm quite busy at the moment.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice catch! Most definately my next buy!


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 25, 2013)

this guitar by far is the most comfortable 7 string i have ever laid my hands on


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 25, 2013)

Whoa, awesome!!! I didn't know they made a hardtail version of the RGD2127, must have missed that as I only stopped briefly at the Ibanez booth at NAMM! SCHWING!  Congrats dude, I still get a little misty-eyed every time I see an RGD2127....  Still not sure my joints can handle the neck on those again even with the new meds, miss the hell out of my old 2127z as that thing was seriously one of the nicest Ibby 7's I've ever touched.  The body carves on the RGD are fuggin' sexy!


----------



## s4tch (Feb 25, 2013)

All shitsøn NGDs = too much temptation. Gonna just hate you for a week for that.

Great catch again, man, that's a beauty. Replacing pickups is always an easy mod, but I never liked the zero point trem as much as a Lo-Pro, so this tight-end bridge is a welcome addition to the otherwise adorable RGD2127Z. HNGD!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 25, 2013)

s4tch said:


> All shitsøn NGDs = too much temptation. Gonna just hate you for a week for that.



You said it, I really need to stop opening up his NGD threads!


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 25, 2013)

You guys...


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 25, 2013)

The bridge reminds me a lot of the Schaller Hannes. Congrats on this man!


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 25, 2013)

Cream and black pups and pearl tuning heads is a win!


----------



## Aris_T (Feb 25, 2013)

^this!!!!

You should use your endorsement and get another one to fit the green pickups you ordered!


----------



## protest (Feb 25, 2013)

This may be a dumb question, but would that bridge be compatible with the RGD 7421? I imagine it would be, but I don't know anything about switching out bridges and stuff like that.


----------



## Decipher (Feb 25, 2013)

Man, those pictures sure induce the GAS! I've tried the RGD2127Z @ my local dealer many times and fucking love it, but these FX's might be the way I go as I really don't use floating trems much anymore.


----------



## guitarneeraj (Feb 25, 2013)

OH SHIZZZLLLLE!!!! I saw the title and I was like  2127 *FX * wat?!?

HNGD dude! The new model creeped up on me, had no clue they were making a fixed bridge version.. You have no idea how much you upped my GAS for reacquiring a 2127 bro..

Plain black still kinda leaves me unimpressed though, same was the case when I had my 2127z.. You planning on getting it refinished??


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 25, 2013)

Can't tell you how many times I've almost pulled the trigger on the vibrato model. Love the longer scale. You made it look much sweeter with the new color pick ups and pearloid buttons.

I honestly think the only reason i have not bought one is I am an Ebony board junkie. Or maybe I should say an anything but rosewood board junkie. I know, I know.

If Carvin was not coming out with 27" scales soon on their 7's [ebony lol] I would grab one of those without doubt. I probably will anyways later in the year possibly. They are one of the sexiest looking super strat shapes ever imho. And them Ibby necks  As someone already said, love the control placement on them too.

Poverty sux 

Have a successful tour and give the ladies something to remember when they get older haha....


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Feb 25, 2013)

Daaaaaamn.. Its so nice  I want one


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 25, 2013)

Took it to the rehearsal today and left it there, so I won't be able to record a clip until April. It sounds so mean through my rig, though. It just roars and barks! I have a bunch of Prestiges and out of all of the newer ones the RGD line is definitely the best. I love my RG1527M, but the RGD destroys it, honestly. I wish they would put it out as an 8-string Prestige as well. 



guitarneeraj said:


> Plain black still kinda leaves me unimpressed though, same was the case when I had my 2127z.. You planning on getting it refinished??


It's definitely an option. I can dig flat black, much more than glossy or "galaxy" black. The thing is that it even chipps when you just look at it. The PU cavitys are already a little stripped after putting in the DiMarzios. Stuff you don't like to see on a new guitar, but at least it's not really visible unless you stare into the cavities.



HaloHat said:


> Have a successful tour and give the ladies something to remember when they get older haha....


Thanks! I usually kick chicks out of the backstage or bus, though. The ones who are trying to hook up with band dudes are usually dumb and annoying as fuck, hahaha. So I guess the music will have to do.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 25, 2013)

After i get mine, i've been thinking about getting the body and headstock paint stripped and paint gloss black and have a metallic ibanez logo added.

so many mod ideas abound, just wish i could make more money so i can speed the process up of bringing it home from Long and McQuade


----------



## RevelGTR (Feb 25, 2013)

That thing is awesome. I'm jealous to the point of tears. Congrats man!


----------



## mudmonster (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks awesome! What is that bridge called? On the ibanez website they list this guitar with the Gibraltar standard 7 bridge. How did you get a different one? The one on yours looks like the perfect fixed bridge.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 25, 2013)

mudmonster said:


> Looks awesome! What is that bridge called? On the ibanez website they list this guitar with the Gibraltar standard 7 bridge. How did you get a different one? The one on yours looks like the perfect fixed bridge.


You're looking at the non-Prestige version. This is the Prestige and the bridge is called Tight-End-R.

Electric Guitars - RGD2127FX | Ibanez guitars


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 19, 2013)

Damn. . . . . . GASing hard. 

The 5th picture on the first page/post is my new phone background. SERIOUS GAS


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 20, 2013)

One of these could do with a stupidly metallic purple refinish, I think...


----------



## simonXsludge (May 20, 2013)

More recent photo:






http://instagram.com/p/ZRBU2EBKce/

I still wanna throw in green DiMarzios. It looks good with the creme/black combo, but I'm not 100% happy with the overall appearance.


----------



## Dakotaspex (May 20, 2013)

Really glad this got bumped. I forgot how hot these are. I am gonna put mine in layaway really soon with some BKP Warpigs or Miracle Mans. I NEEEEEED IT.


----------



## EricSVT18 (May 20, 2013)

Very jealous. How is it compared to the RGD7421?


----------



## Sepultorture (May 20, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> Very jealous. How is it compared to the RGD7421?



i know he'll chime in soon with his own thoughts, but i have tried both and can say the difference is mainly the feel of the prestige neck and the more comfortable tight end R bridge. the pickups in the prestige version did sound slightly better than the 7421's but i'd still swap em out for something more along my style.

still feels the same, definitely more attention to detail and better construction overall, but how they feel standing up or sitting down both ways are the same.

i'd go with the 2127 mainly for the fact that i love the rgd body design, with a prestige neck and fixed bridge

also the rgd7421 might have the multi laminate bodies you see in the mid low end models, where as the prestige would have a solid piece of basswood


----------



## Triple7 (May 20, 2013)

God, I want this guitars so freakin bad.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 20, 2013)

Nothing more to say really. Spot on, Sepultorture!

The neck on the RGD Prestige is one of my favourite newer Ibanez 7-string necks. I believe someone said they are essentially the same profile as the 1527 necks, but I can't confirm that, at least based on the feel. The neck of my 1527M feels a tad chunkier, maybe due to more pronounced shoulders.


----------



## kenshin (May 21, 2013)

Man, I wish this had been available when I bought my 7320z, would have much preferred the hardtail over the Edge-Zero II-7 trem... plus this looks waaaaaay classier!


----------



## aneurysm (May 21, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> i know he'll chime in soon with his own thoughts, but i have tried both and can say the difference is mainly the feel of the prestige neck and the more comfortable tight end R bridge. the pickups in the prestige version did sound slightly better than the 7421's but i'd still swap em out for something more along my style.
> 
> still feels the same, definitely more attention to detail and better construction overall, but how they feel standing up or sitting down both ways are the same.
> 
> ...



Are you sure the prestige RGD has a one piece body ? sure there must be something different but you can´t be really sure since it has black laquer.


----------



## Experimorph (May 21, 2013)

shitsøn;3562955 said:


> More recent photo:


I'm usually not big into black guitars but I must say this is simply gorgeous.


----------



## JosephAOI (May 21, 2013)

Tranquilliser said:


> One of these could do with a stupidly metallic purple refinish, I think...


 
Once I get my Axe Fx, I'll be buying one of these and doing something similar


----------



## Sepultorture (May 21, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Are you sure the prestige RGD has a one piece body ? sure there must be something different but you can´t be really sure since it has black laquer.



i've seen quite a few sanded down prestige and regular modelS on the net, and one of each in person, and from what i've seen the non prestige guitars usually get a cheaper build (i.e. multi laminated bodies (2 or more peices)) whereas the prestige models get a solid peice of wood

can't coment on the premiums


----------



## simonXsludge (May 21, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> i've seen quite a few sanded down prestige and regular modelS on the net, and one of each in person, and from what i've seen the non prestige guitars usually get a cheaper build (i.e. multi laminated bodies (2 or more peices)) whereas the prestige models get a solid peice of wood


To chime in on this one, I have seen a sanded down RG2228 and it was definitely 2 or 3 pieces laminated together.


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma (May 21, 2013)

About those stock pu's, do you think the Seymour Duncan Distortion (bridge) and Full Shred (neck) would be an upgrade? 
I'm planning to get this guitar soon, and I actually like how the stock pu's fit in (the darker metal dots) the whole visual.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 21, 2013)

shitsøn;3564677 said:


> To chime in on this one, I have seen a sanded down RG2228 and it was definitely 2 or 3 pieces laminated together.



Well that's a bummer


----------



## simonXsludge (May 21, 2013)

5thFaceOfBrahma said:


> About those stock pu's, do you think the Seymour Duncan Distortion (bridge) and Full Shred (neck) would be an upgrade?


I have to say that the stock PUs are really good. Actually the best Ibanez brand stock PUs in any of the Ibbys I ever owned. Even after the upgrade, the difference doesn't seem to be that huge for me. The Duncans will be an upgrade and if you love the tone of the Duncans, I say go for it. It's definitely nothing you have to rush, the stocks will get you pretty far.



Sepultorture said:


> Well that's a bummer


I don't see an issue with that.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 21, 2013)

shitsøn;3564988 said:


> I don't see an issue with that.



i meant bummer that i was wrong and now i feel like an ass LOL


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma (May 23, 2013)

shitsøn;3564988 said:


> I have to say that the stock PUs are really good. Actually the best Ibanez brand stock PUs in any of the Ibbys I ever owned. Even after the upgrade, the difference doesn't seem to be that huge for me. The Duncans will be an upgrade and if you love the tone of the Duncans, I say go for it. It's definitely nothing you have to rush, the stocks will get you pretty far.


 
Thanks alot man, can't wait to play it


----------



## HighGain510 (May 23, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> i've seen quite a few sanded down prestige and regular modelS on the net, and one of each in person, and from what i've seen the non prestige guitars usually get a cheaper build (i.e. multi laminated bodies (2 or more peices)) whereas the prestige models get a solid peice of wood
> 
> can't coment on the premiums





shitsøn;3564677 said:


> To chime in on this one, I have seen a sanded down RG2228 and it was definitely 2 or 3 pieces laminated together.





Sepultorture said:


> i meant bummer that i was wrong and now i feel like an ass LOL



Yeah I've had two different recent Prestige models refinished and both were multi-laminate bodies (one was mahogany and one was basswood, FWIW). Doesn't seem like "Prestige" means "one-piece bodies" in my experience, not sure it ever did?  Does necessarily mean "cheaper build" as lots of companies use 2-3 piece bodies and while the wood cost is lower, the guitars still sounded just as good, not to mention you wouldn't even have known if the finish was solid anyway.


----------



## aneurysm (May 24, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I've had two different recent Prestige models refinished and both were multi-laminate bodies (one was mahogany and one was basswood, FWIW). Doesn't seem like "Prestige" means "one-piece bodies" in my experience, not sure it ever did?  Does necessarily mean "cheaper build" as lots of companies use 2-3 piece bodies and while the wood cost is lower, the guitars still sounded just as good, not to mention you wouldn't even have known if the finish was solid anyway.



sure, who know´s if a guitar with a 2-3 piece body sounds bad at all. but if i purchase a prestige model, i want to have something different then the cheaper stuff who have 2-3 piece bodies anyway !


----------



## simonXsludge (May 24, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> sure, who know´s if a guitar with a 2-3 piece body sounds bad at all. but if i purchase a prestige model, i want to have something different then the cheaper stuff who have 2-3 piece bodies anyway !


The difference in quality is not necessarily in the construction, but in the quality of the woods used. See it that way, any neck-through guitar has two wings laminated to its neck and nobody thinks of it as a negative thing, so why would it be in case of a bolt-on Prestige?


----------



## cardinal (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, some of the guitars people on this site drool over most are made of a ton of pieces of wood glued together. As long as the pieces are well selected for appropriate weight, density, moisture, etc, it should be fine. Arguably a 2 or 3 pieces body offers more consistency than a 1 pieces body because finding a uniform block of wood big enough for a guitar body isn't easy. 

Back on topic: I really want one of these. I probably should get one before it ends up like the damn 1527M.


----------



## Nicki (May 25, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Ibanez's decision to completely removed the Edge Zero trem from the RGD line. I think the RGD plays better with the Edge Zero trem and I just don't dig the aesthetics of this fixed bridge.


----------



## arcadia fades (May 25, 2013)

looks sweet with the mods, where did you purchase the pearl tuner buttons if you dont mind me asking?
are they from the seller from Taiwan on ebay dude?


----------



## WhiteWalls (May 25, 2013)

Nicki said:


> I'm not a fan of Ibanez's decision to completely removed the Edge Zero trem from the RGD line. I think the RGD plays better with the Edge


 The RGD2127z with the Edge Zero still exists, this is a new addition to the RGD line


----------



## simonXsludge (May 25, 2013)

arcadia fades said:


> are they from the seller from Taiwan on ebay dude?


Correct!


----------



## Nicki (May 25, 2013)

WhiteWalls said:


> The RGD2127z with the Edge Zero still exists, this is a new addition to the RGD line



You sure? The only ones I see on the site are the 2127FX and 7421.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 25, 2013)

Nicki said:


> You sure? The only ones I see on the site are the 2127FX and 7421.


Is that the Canadian website? The Z is on the US and EU website.

I used to have the Z, like I said in my first post. I generally love the Edge Zero trems, but both versions play pretty much the same. Have you tried this fixed bridge version yet?


----------



## Nicki (May 25, 2013)

shitsøn;3570832 said:


> Is that the Canadian website? The Z is on the US and EU website.
> 
> I used to have the Z, like I said in my first post. I generally love the Edge Zero trems, but both versions play pretty much the same. Have you tried this fixed bridge version yet?



Yeah I was looking at the Canadian website. Since both the US and CA sites are usually the same I figured that there wouldn't be a difference. I haven't played the 2127FX, but played the 7421 when deciding if I wanted an RGD, then I played the 2127Z and gas'd for one until I got it.

Personally I'm just not huge fan of fixed bridge guitars. The Gibralter tune-o-matic (i think that's what it is ??) on my SZR720 serves it's purpose when I need different tunings other than standard and drop C, but for the most part, I'm more comfortable on a floating trem.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 25, 2013)

Nicki said:


> Yeah I was looking at the Canadian website. Since both the US and CA sites are usually the same I figured that there wouldn't be a difference. I haven't played the 2127FX, but played the 7421 when deciding if I wanted an RGD, then I played the 2127Z and gas'd for one until I got it.
> 
> Personally I'm just not huge fan of fixed bridge guitars. The Gibralter tune-o-matic (i think that's what it is ??) on my SZR720 serves it's purpose when I need different tunings other than standard and drop C, but for the most part, I'm more comfortable on a floating trem.



Steve's still has a brand new 2127Z in their premium room. plus they can still order them any time

and i'm much the same as you expect that i am a fixed bridge only fan, i played the RGD 7421, then the 2127Z, GASed for it, got it, didn't like the trem but loved everything else about the guitar, sold that, went semi custom, had to get out of dept and now thy have a fixed bridge. tried that and now i want without a doubt the 2127FX


----------



## Nicki (May 25, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> steve's still has a brand new 2127Z i their premium room. plus they can still order them any time



Never trust Steve's. Nothing but bad experiences with them. I haven't seen too many 2127Zs in my area at Cosmo or L&M.


----------



## Mayhew (May 25, 2013)

Canada gets the same Ibanez line as Europe basically and the US gets the the more expansive line. The Canadian importer has the option of importing more guitars but they don't. They don't seem to want too much variety in this smaller market and end up with leftovers is my guess. They have a 2127z here at Steve's music in Ottawa that I played, if it was the FX I would have snagged it for sure.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 25, 2013)

Nicki said:


> I haven't played the 2127FX, but played the 7421 when deciding if I wanted an RGD, then I played the 2127Z and gas'd for one until I got it.
> 
> Personally I'm just not huge fan of fixed bridge guitars.


The Tight-End-R bridge is about a million times more comfortable than the bulky Gibraltar bridge on the RGD7421. As someone who has actually played and owned both versions of the guitar, I can tell you that the trem version doesn't "play better". And I'm saying this as someone who loves the Edge Zero tremolo.


----------



## Nicki (May 25, 2013)

shitsøn;3571044 said:


> The Tight-End-R bridge is about a million times more comfortable than the bulky Gibraltar bridge on the RGD7421. As someone who has actually played and owned both versions of the guitar, I can tell you that the trem version doesn't "play better". And I'm saying this as someone who loves the Edge Zero tremolo.



Oh I didn't say that the a trem would play better, because as far as that goes, it's all personal preference. I should also clarify that I have the 2127Z, not the 7421. If I see an FX in store I'll definitely give it a shot to see how the new bridge feels, but I won't be dropping the money for another 2127.


----------



## aneurysm (May 26, 2013)

Don´t forget that guitars with a fixed bridge tend to sound different then ones with a floating trem.
I don´t say " better " but definately different. Just think of it cut out that big 
pile of wood where the tremolo is.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 27, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Don´t forget that guitars with a fixed bridge tend to sound different then ones with a floating trem.
> I don´t say " better " but definately different. Just think of it cut out that big
> pile of wood where the tremolo is.



trems also don't resonate on wood like fixed bridges


----------



## simonXsludge (May 27, 2013)

I feel like it does indeed sound a little chunkier than my trem-equipped Ibby 7s. First time I plugged it into my live rig I was really blown away.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 7, 2013)

There have been so many NGDs of those lately, I felt like better photos of the mods wouldn't hurt.
































Not sure if I still wanna go for green DiMarzios in the future. I have seen an RGD with them recently and wasn't as blown away. But oh well, time will tell...


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 7, 2013)

green goes better with gloss black

black, white, cream go really well with matte


----------



## Toxin (Jun 8, 2013)

shitsøn;3589591 said:


> Not sure if I still wanna go for green DiMarzios in the future.



puh-lease no


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma (Jun 8, 2013)

shitsøn;3589591 said:


> Not sure if I still wanna go for green DiMarzios in the future. I have seen an RGD with them recently and wasn't as blown away. But oh well, time will tell...


 
What about red
I think I would go for a dark red, if it's available.
Though, it looks already sweet with the zebra pus.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yea, I really like the way it looks with the pickups you have in now dude. Very classy.


----------



## Hendog (Jun 8, 2013)

I love it! I was looking at the RGD stuff myself.


----------



## patata (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Simon,as an Ibanez artist,you have access to the LACS right?
Why don't you make a custom RGD?


----------



## 27InchScale (Jun 8, 2013)

HNGD! Those are amazing guitars. I hear you can drop them pretty low bc of that bridge, that awsome. Congrats


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 8, 2013)

patata said:


> Hey Simon,as an Ibanez artist,you have access to the LACS right?


I wish... as an European artist who is not endorsed through Ibanez USA, it's almost impossible. And not every US artist has access to the LACS either, at least not for full custom builds. They do refinishes for some of the US artists who don't get full customs, though.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 8, 2013)

looks amazing with the zebra PUs and the white machine heads!

Thanks for the great pics, you always post awesome photos!


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jun 8, 2013)

Dude it looks perfect like that...don't do the green!!! Not that I don't think green is cool, but just not with that finish. It doesn't really go. I feel like the zebra is perfect on that.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 14, 2013)

shitsøn I'm telling you now that if the day ever comes when I can afford one of these I'm totally ripping you off. Not 100%, but enough that I won't be able to claim an original sense of style.

I've been sans-7 for over a year now and I'm waiting for the Mrs. to find work so I can purchase "the last 7 string I'll ever buy".


----------



## Hendog (Jun 16, 2013)

Did you say you tune the B string to an F???

Is that even possible??? Do you have to use an actual bass string?


----------



## Herrick (Jul 16, 2013)

shitsøn;3428794 said:


>


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 16, 2013)

tried this axe out again a few days ago, and reaffirmed my need for one in my life, plays and feels so god damn good and sound phenomenal, even the stock pups are pretty decent \m/

saving, at the pace of a 386 laoding screen, FAWK


----------



## Hendog (Jul 16, 2013)

That fretboard is just beautiful.


----------



## ev_o (Jul 16, 2013)

What kind of tuners are those?

Such a beautiful guitar. Love my RGD to death.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 16, 2013)

ev_o said:


> What kind of tuners are those?
> 
> Such a beautiful guitar. Love my RGD to death.



Looks to be stock tuners with replaced buttons


----------



## ev_o (Jul 16, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> Looks to be stock tuners with replaced buttons


 
That's what I thought. They look the same as mine besides the pearl, which I really dig.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, they are. You can find them on ebay... just search for - I think it was - Gotoh pearl machine heads. You have to mind the size, though. I don't recall the correct size, some are too big, tho.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome shots! Beautiful guitar! IMO the RGD line is one of the best that Ibanez has produced. I love my RGD! \m/


----------



## pylyo (Oct 1, 2013)

damn, that's hot. I gotta get me one of these ASAP.

I used to change the tuning pegs for a white pearloid ones on a few of my guitars, back in the days. I loved it on telecasters especially. It adds some more class.


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm digging it! I love the violet Chameleon colored one. I'm jumping between a few different guitars. And this is one of them. I love the look of the RGD. The bevels are simply delightful. Haha


----------



## Workman2113 (Sep 8, 2014)

This is my buddies RGD he bought used... and I hate him for it. Haha


----------

